# Sherwin Williams Pre Catalyzed Epoxy Paint



## rstarre (Dec 19, 2008)

I posted a question on cabinet paint about a month ago. I used Cabinet Coat I bought at Home Depot. The home owner was satisfied with her cabinet refinishing, but I thought the results could have been better. I was at a Sherwin Williams store today & the manager raved about their epoxy cabinet paint. Pro Industrial Pre-Catalyzed Waterbased Epoxy Paint. I'd like to know if anyone has used this paint before? Thanks


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Havent used that one but their precat lacquer is good.


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

I used SW pre-cat epoxy to paint some steel cabinets for a research lab. I rolled them with a foam roller with excellent results. Spraying them would have been nice but it wasnt an option for that particular project.

The finish is nice and it dries fast and pretty hard.


----------



## Nick1001 (Nov 4, 2012)

I used it a couple months ago, the finish looked great.


----------



## rstarre (Dec 19, 2008)

Did you have to use a primer with that paint? The cabinets and bedroom set were white at one time. Now they are yellow from the home owners chain smoking. 
e


----------



## Nick1001 (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes. We gave the cabinets a light sanding and primed them.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I use it exclusively in retail bathrooms, doors and frames. In my opinion, it's a good product. I've done repaints with the precat and honestly, it didn't need painted. It was in the scope of work and paid.

It's durable and is actually a nice paint to use. Depending upon what you're painting over, one well done coat does the trick. The odor isn't too strong either, just enough to sting the nostrils.:whistling:laughing:


----------

